# Nightmare - Avenged sevenfold



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Evening all,

Been waiting ages to get my hands on their new album and managed to have a good listen today when stuck in traffic trying to get home from the Trafford centre (Bloody M62 ), anywho so far very impressed with the tracks, mixed bag of some old style A7X and some suprises. Nice message about Jimmy in the booklet too (RIP).

First song on the album..........(Explicit content "Swearing")






My fav A7X song is Seize the day and I hope some tracks of this album come close and I'll be a happy man.

Any other Avenged fans on DW?

Cheers

H


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm certainly a fan mate, feen following them for some time. Unbelievably talented band that's for sure and such a shame about the Rev as well. 

Will certainly be picking this album up as soon as I can.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I am enjoying the album. Never really listened to them before, but with Mike Portnoy from Dream Theater drumming it drew my attention


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Bfy introduced me to them and LOVE them.... listen to this one alot especially when driving the country roads


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a song of theirs on one of the vans warped tour compilation cd's, love it, cant remember the name...


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Had a good few weeks to listen to the Album fully and I'm blown away :doublesho 

Danger line is Epic, Fiction is something else (Written by Jimmy 3 days before he died I believe) TBH all songs are great, it gonna be hard to beat the self titled album & city of evil but we are on the right track.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got their previous album and i do like :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got the album through yesterday and have to admit it's f*cking brilliant! 

Managed to make an album that's made up of mostly killer tracks. I've liked all their albums but have to say this is up there with my favourite 'City of Evil'. In fact it may be better. 

On an A7X note, I picked up their live at Longbeach DVD and have to say they are amazing live. Play everything flawlessly and look damned cool doing so, just making it looking so easy.


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

One of my fav bands new album is good not as good as city of evil but still a good album 

I've got my ticket to go see them in october cant wait A7X


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> On an A7X note, I picked up their live at Longbeach DVD and have to say they are amazing live. Play everything flawlessly and look damned cool doing so, just making it looking so easy.


Totally agree, the performance is something else, awesome DVD..........:thumb:



Andy1711 said:


> I've got my ticket to go see them in october cant wait A7X


Lucky sod................, Missed out but still looking on ebay!! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Totally agree, the performance is something else, awesome DVD..........:thumb:


Very easy to take a band for granted on a CD but when they pull it off live and play like that it's really something special. :thumb:

Also some of their classic tracks like 'Beast and the Harlot' sound better live.


----------

